
RubyMotion Moving Forward Under New Leadership - artellectual
http://www.rubymotion.com/news/2017/03/14/rubymotion-moving-forward-under-new-leadership.html
======
dpeck
I like rubymotion and looked very seriously at it for doing some
prototyping/mvp work a few years back before we hired in house ios dev.

I think react-native has largely filled the niche that was there for
rubymotion to fill and with the momentum of facebook and javascript behind it
the days of new people coming to rubymotion are largely behind it.

It was a great idea and a great product/tool in its time, but it was
outflanked by additional resources and circumstances.

~~~
rajangdavis
Do you know of any good resources to play around with RubyMotion? I went
through the quickstart for an Android app, seems pretty simple, but I am not
too sure how I would structure an app or change views.

Ionic 1 seemed pretty straight forward to me and I haven't tried React Native.

~~~
silkodyssey
You write Android apps the same way you'd write them in Java and the Android
SDK but with the Ruby language. The quickstart gives you an idea of how to
translate some of the Java to Ruby but you'll still need to learn how to build
Android apps with Java.

~~~
rajangdavis
I had the wrong understanding of how it worked (I come from a
Rails/Javascript/Ruby background), so thank you for the explanation, it
illuminates a lot.

------
mark_l_watson
I bought a one year license earlier this year. It is nice being able to code
in Ruby and using helper gems much the same code runs on macOS and iOS which
is nice.

Swift looks like a nice language from the few hours I have spent playing with
it, but I hope that RubyMotion as a company stays viable because for someone
like me, who just dabbles in iOS and macOS development, RubyMotion is easier.

------
jmcharnes
I did a prototype app with RubyMotion a couple of years back.

The iOS gems made getting an app out the door easy if you were already a Ruby
developer. Android, not so much. The support for Android was still fresh. The
APIs to interact with Android were there, but not very many gems for Android +
RubyMotion at the time. However, there hasn't seemed to be much progress with
RubyMotion + Android since then.

React Native was a good alternative and appeared to pick up more steam. Likely
because of the rise of React. Since this targeted iOS and Android better, it
was more exciting to put effort there.

As a Ruby developer, I'm excited to see what's to come! I'd love to give
RubyMotion another chance.

~~~
stephenhuey
BluePotion is the Android version of RedPotion and these projects have a
company backing them:

[https://github.com/infinitered/bluepotion](https://github.com/infinitered/bluepotion)

------
Apocryphon
Have to wonder how these iOS bridges are doing in the wake of Swift:

[http://blog.motioninmotion.tv/why-swift-will-never-
replace-r...](http://blog.motioninmotion.tv/why-swift-will-never-replace-
rubymotion/)

[https://katanacode.com/blog/posts/12-a-review-of-
rubymotion-...](https://katanacode.com/blog/posts/12-a-review-of-rubymotion-
in-2015)

I remember a few years back when Hypercritical revisited Copland 2010.
RubyMotion looked like potential future, but Siracusa didn't believe in
bridges.

------
Cyph0n
How large is the RubyMotion team? Or is development moving from a single dev
to another?

~~~
weaksauce
The way they worded it it would seem that they are moving to a single
developer still or a very small team.

------
burntrelish1273
Tried RubyMotion early, it was okay but required knowing both Ruby and
Objective-C. With Swift, there's a similar pathology but it's a typed
language, it's basically well-integrated and official.

